# Overlighting



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to ask what happens when I leave my aquarium light for way too long during the day. Is overlighting bad for plants?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

no harm to plants. Only time some people reduce lighting is to cut back on algae or slow the growth down. 6 to 8 hours of lights off is plenty for the plant to rest.

Normally, there is very little algae in a tank with low organic matter.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

55W of CF over a 10 gallon is EXTREME lighting, Byron. A couple 11 or 13W 6400K Phillips Spiral compacts, on a 9 hour light cycle, in an incandescent hood/fixture, is ample light for most plants. Your 55W will also generate way too much heat if not placed strategically. 

Good Luck with the plants.

Stuart


----------

